# Crickets and grasshoppers from Colombia



## davholla (Jan 14, 2016)

IMG_8102cricket by davholla2002, on Flickr




IMG_7516cricket by davholla2002, on Flickr
A monkey grasshopper the legs make this is a bit tricky to photograph as if you include them it looks small and if you don't it is cut off




IMG_7581grasshopper by davholla2002, on Flickr





IMG_7990cricket by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## xDarek (Jan 14, 2016)

I don't like insects, but these pics are awsomee!!!


----------



## baturn (Jan 14, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## LarryLomona (Jan 14, 2016)

Neat set.


----------



## davholla (Jan 15, 2016)

xDarek said:


> I don't like insects, but these pics are awsomee!!!


That is a great compliment.
Thank you all for your replies.


----------

